# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Sort Ascending/Descending While Using Filter in Excel 2007

## ExcelTip

This option enables to sort from the Filter dropdown list 
identical to the Sort A to Z/Sort Z to A or Sort by Color).

----------

